# Sliding Table Mechanism



## judder (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all looking at changeing my layout slightly (well the vans anyway!). Went to NEC and started looking underneath the tables in the new vans seeing that they cleverly slide to allow cab access etc.

Anyone any idea if these are obtainable outside the dealer networks? They look fairly simple but effective.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I think you could build one using 2 drawer sliders and a catch.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

There is a company might be able to help;-

www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/?gclid=COWamKi-kp4CFeZr4wod2QNVrA

Wobby


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Try here: http://www.hart-wholesale.com/

Olley


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Similarly the table in our Concorde is nice but of fixed size and position, in fact we have choice of two tables with the alternative being originally stored in the garage but now under our spare bed. BUT the best tables we have come across are fitted to the N+B Flair 8000 range. These tables have a sliding mechanism in all directions and also can be expanded to LARGE size when you have a party round for dinner and shrunk back to moderate to put drinks and snacks on. UK importers are Travelworld and they have one (with its leg) on order for us.
Downside is that its about a grand plus VAT. But it will make the wife happy.
Is there no end to this motorhome expenditure?

C.


----------



## judder (Jan 6, 2006)

....thanks for all suggestions to date guys - have tried all the sites to no avail, am considering the drawer-runner solution - very clever idea Jezzport, but the grand is a little out of my range Clive thanks anyway. 

I just Googled pictures of your van Clive and I can see why a grand table (with its leg) is a good investment in there wow!

Still searching may have to settle on an offset Island leg job....


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we have just done our table, it makes so much difference, that was the only thing we never liked about our van.  

Although we have a German Van, the Table was made by a company in Holland, I cant remember the name without going out in the van. :roll: 
 
But we went to Dusseldorf Show, and saw them there in the Trade Stands, they had all sorts to chose from, and some were a lot of EURO's But they were very good and sold us the runner's, we went for the longest and that put's the table right out the way. :lol: And he said has our table got these nut thing's, and we said NO  He said he would post some Free of charge, and when we got home 2 months later, sure enough they had.  Bob.


----------

